# SaltMarsh 1444v!



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

A year ago, my buddy Frank bought a SaltMarsh 14, and I fell in love with it. So with duck season rapidly approaching, I just picked up my new skiff! SaltMarsh 1444v, I will use this in the marsh, it was difficult disguising the Cayenne in Lake O to shoot some ducks last year, or poling the shadowcast for miles in the shallow marsh before sunrise to get to the spots. This will round out the fleet and make things much easier. If you know me, you know this skiff won't keep the standard factory look, it will get a little make over.
Still have to build the blind, paint the poling platform, do a few more things to make it ready to hit the marsh.

























Stay tuned for some updates!


----------



## Backwater (Dec 14, 2014)

Sweet lil ride! Now take the poling platform off, put some camo deck pads on/in and put you a little mud motor on and you'll have the perfect lil duck boat.


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

Backwater said:


> Sweet lil ride! Now take the poling platform off, put some camo deck pads on/in and put you a little mud motor on and you'll have the perfect lil duck boat.


platform is staying on there, probably making it removable, notice the mud motor bracket in the photo? Have a small 7hp long tail going on there, and a small outboard for some of the horse power restriction areas. lol This will get me to the duck holes, slow, but it'll get me there.


----------



## Backwater (Dec 14, 2014)

paint it black said:


> platform is staying on there, probably making it removable, notice the mud motor bracket in the photo? Have a small 7hp long tail going on there, and a small outboard for some of the horse power restriction areas. lol This will get me to the duck holes, slow, but it'll get me there.


Dude, you should duck hunt the glades rather than going all the way up to lake O.


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

Backwater said:


> Dude, you should duck hunt the glades rather than going all the way up to lake O.


That's the plan! Everglades exploring! Some of the areas we've been fishing, we came across some decent flocks of widgeon last winter. Hope to look into that some more with the proper skiff for it this go around.


----------



## zlenart1 (May 26, 2013)

I can't wait to get mine! It's gonna be my first new skiff and they're starting in a couple weeks. I'm going cast and blast too and will definitely be following to see how you make that platform removable


----------



## DuckNut (Apr 3, 2009)

A few years ago when you were posting pics of you and your buddy on the ponds, I never thought you would stick with it.

We need to get out together.

Sending you a message


----------



## mtoddsolomon (Mar 25, 2015)

Looks awesome, I'm excited to see it after you put the Estrada touch on it. Duck season is quickly approaching and I can't wait!


----------



## Backwater (Dec 14, 2014)

mtoddsolomon said:


> Looks awesome, I'm excited to see it after you put the Estrada touch on it. Duck season is quickly approaching and I can't wait!


Yea that'll be cool. An Estrada camo wrap especial! I'm thinking the art will be in tan to go over that olive hull! Wow, that'll be sick! Eric, you gonna havta do it up right, ming (just like you always do!)!

Eric, be careful since they may have designated areas to duck hunt (with limited hunt on migratory birds) down in your neck of the woods.


----------



## DangerD (Aug 27, 2015)

That's a cool looking ride. I bet that'd make a great 2nd skiff.


----------



## Shadowcast (Feb 26, 2008)

If I ever get a second skiff just to play with, the 1444 is it!


----------



## Snooknut (Jan 22, 2013)

Saw the same color skiff with blackout package and mud motor yesterday in Clearwater. Cool looking setup


----------



## HPXFLY (Aug 27, 2015)

There is a guy running one with a 23 copper head and that thing gets it. Interested to see how they hold up over time, we beat on our duck rigs pretty hard, I know they are Kevlar but jumping small ***** over and over with stumps and logs down makes me hesitant without aluminum. I went and looked at these for the same reason was just a bit to small for me with some of the gear we hunt on occasions.

Get some quick slick on the bottom of that thing before you do anything else you wont regret it in that thick veg.


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

HPXFLY said:


> There is a guy running one with a 23 copper head and that thing gets it. Interested to see how they hold up over time, we beat on our duck rigs pretty hard, I know they are Kevlar but jumping small ***** over and over with stumps and logs down makes me hesitant without aluminum. I went and looked at these for the same reason was just a bit to small for me with some of the gear we hunt on occasions.
> 
> Get some quick slick on the bottom of that thing before you do anything else you wont regret it in that thick veg.


I'm actually looking at a 23hp long tail to put on this. what is quick slick? I was planing on using steel flex on the bottom.


----------



## HPXFLY (Aug 27, 2015)

paint it black said:


> I'm actually looking at a 23hp long tail to put on this. what is quick slick? I was planing on using steel flex on the bottom.


Same kinda stuff, just experience says quickslick lasts a bit longer and slides better on the grass.

Steel flex= Epoxy based
Frog spit, Quick slick = Polyester based

Also have heard of people doing steel flex then a coat of quickslick or frog spit over it but that's the blow boat boys that run the dry more.

Southern Airboat is your friend when it comes to bottoms


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

HPXFLY said:


> Same kinda stuff, just experience says quickslick lasts a bit longer and slides better on the grass.
> 
> Steel flex= Epoxy based
> Frog spit, Quick slick = Polyester based
> ...


I'll check it out. Steel Flex is made in my home town, so that's all I've heard of what everyone I know runs down here.


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

Got to work on the skiff a little yesterday, awaiting the arrival of the new motor which should be here tomorrow morning. The transom was 19" tall, and the motor requires a 16" transom for optimum performance, so we cut it down three inches. Also installed the push pole holders and drilled out the holes on the rear deck insert. We are waiting for the motor to come in to test drive it without the deck insert to see if it will interfere with the mud motor while operating.

marking the cut line:
















after cutting the it off:








Sanded and glassed to seal it in:









I will clean up the glass work today, sand and paint the section to install the motor tomorrow.
other things on the list include installing the BC Camo wrap, and doing the first cast and blast this weekend up in Merrit Island.
It's going to be tough to get the wrap done with the weather we've had, but going to give it a shot.

Other things I need to add in the future is a grab bar / yeti cradle.

-Eric


----------



## AfterHours2 (Aug 2, 2010)

Lookin good. I've done a few airboat hulls with the quick slick product. If you run it hard, you should get 2 seasons out of it pretty easy. It's hard to judge though with a skiff, given they typically are not ran on dry ground. Just be ready to go all in on a coating like that. Once its applied, it's not coming off..


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)




----------



## matthewb (Jul 4, 2015)

gator glide> much better than the competitors. Believe me I'm from deep southeast Louisiana, after a two or three seasons you just lightly sand it and add another coat if its too scratched up


----------



## Zika (Aug 6, 2015)

Looking good. Can't hardly see it.


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

Got the motor on, did the first hunt this morning in Merrit Island. It was a slow morning, only shot a redhead and a teal. Seemed to be a slow morning for most out there. 

I am super impressed with the skiff and motor combo. We had three adults on board, 7 large bags full of decoys, guns, etc. close to 20mph with the backwater inc 23hp swomp lite.


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)




----------



## Dawhoo (Oct 27, 2015)

Saw this in Instagram earlier, jealous of the redhead and BWT, how easy is it to conceal the boat while hunting?


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

Dawhoo said:


> Saw this in Instagram earlier, jealous of the redhead and BWT, how easy is it to conceal the boat while hunting?


It wasn't difficult at all, we brought some palmettos with us, but we also set up at a spot we've hit the past few years, already have it figured out on a specific island. 
The hardest thing was the shiny silver poling platform (I am waiting to get the hinges on it before powder coating it). But that took about 4 palmettos and a couple zip ties. 

-Eric


----------



## mtoddsolomon (Mar 25, 2015)

It looks awesome! Have you thought about building a removable blind for it? A friend of mine built one for his boat out of some conduit, burlap and natural vegetation and it makes it really easy to set up when you get to your spot.


----------



## Backwater (Dec 14, 2014)

Eric, NOW yer talkin!!! Looing buena ming!

Dude, when I get my project skiff done (olive hull), I need you to quote me on your camo wrap!


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

Removable blind is in the plans, as well as a few other things. I was on tour this past week with Craig Campbell, Randy houser and Frankie Ballard, so I wasn't able to hunt, but I will be this week. 

Here are some shots from before I left. 









Here's how we have been hiding the rig.


----------



## Foreverglades93 (Dec 20, 2015)

Backwater said:


> Dude, you should duck hunt the glades rather than going all the way up to lake O.


No no no! There's enough of them down there! Hahaha, looks like I need a new fishing spot. My buddy and I were fishing the trail before our 2pm classes 2-3 times a week. We would dump the gheenoe in right off the side of the road and go. From my first impression, I thought the only people out there were airboat guides, that is, until duck season opened. Needless to say, we now go the extra 15 miles past ochopee and carnestown and get lost in the glades deeper than we could ever imagine. There seems to be more fish where there is no cell phone service.


----------



## Backwater (Dec 14, 2014)

Foreverglades93 said:


> No no no! There's enough of them down there! Hahaha, looks like I need a new fishing spot. My buddy and I were fishing the trail before our 2pm classes 2-3 times a week. We would dump the gheenoe in right off the side of the road and go. From my first impression, I thought the only people out there were airboat guides, that is, until duck season opened. Needless to say, we now go the extra 15 miles past ochopee and carnestown and get lost in the glades deeper than we could ever imagine. There seems to be more fish where there is no cell phone service.


I love that area past Ochopee. The more you are lost, the more you find yourself!


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

It's crazy, as I used to fish some of the areas off the trail during duck season and not see hunters. My buddy told me it's like a parade of mud rigs out there everyday now. Lined up 15-20 boats at each launch.


----------



## CoastalGAfisher07 (Nov 21, 2010)

Awesome boat man! Do you have any videos of this one? I sold my Copperhead a few months back and am seriously considering this as my next boat, how is it to hunt out of as far as durability? Such as shells falling on the deck and getting in and out with waders on?


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

CoastalGAfisher07 said:


> Awesome boat man! Do you have any videos of this one? I sold my Copperhead a few months back and am seriously considering this as my next boat, how is it to hunt out of as far as durability? Such as shells falling on the deck and getting in and out with waders on?



Thanks, man! 

So far hunting out of this skiff has been great! haven't had any issues, and I'm still adding stuff to the rigging. I just got a cooler cradle / grab bar that is going on as soon as I can color match the Backwater inc mud motor and paint the grab bar and poling platform. 

If you watch my latest film The 5wt Chronicles: Georgia Brown, there is a sneak peek at episode three of the series. Episode three is all cast and blast out of this skiff. You can watch the film at www.5wtChronicles.tv


----------



## permitchaser (Aug 26, 2013)

Very cool. I have guided duck hunts in the past can still call mallards or geese. That looks like pass shooting not over decoys.
Will you use that rig on the flats? looks like is will go skinny


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

permitchaser said:


> Very cool. I have guided duck hunts in the past can still call mallards or geese. That looks like pass shooting not over decoys.
> Will you use that rig on the flats? looks like is will go skinny


Yes sir, we are filming now episode three of 5wt Chronicles on this skiff, all cast and blast. We took 7 bags of decoys, three anglers, 45qt yeti and still hit some good speeds on the skiff.


----------



## CoastalGAfisher07 (Nov 21, 2010)

paint it black said:


> Thanks, man!
> 
> So far hunting out of this skiff has been great! haven't had any issues, and I'm still adding stuff to the rigging. I just got a cooler cradle / grab bar that is going on as soon as I can color match the Backwater inc mud motor and paint the grab bar and poling platform.
> 
> If you watch my latest film The 5wt Chronicles: Georgia Brown, there is a sneak peek at episode three of the series. Episode three is all cast and blast out of this skiff. You can watch the film at www.5wtChronicles.tv


Thank you!


----------



## Agm984 (Oct 30, 2015)

Anxiously waiting for episode 3 of the 5wt chronicles. I'm stationed in Japan right now so you and Dan's videos are getting me through this "deployment". Looking forward to getting into a SaltMarsh.


----------



## SC on the FLY (Sep 16, 2015)

Eric , bad ass duck boat, wrap looks killer, Ken


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

Got some more stuff done to the skiff. I am loving this thing!
There are still a couple things I need to do left. I haven't figured out if I want fuel up front and battery in the back, or vice verse. So I currently just have both in the back unsecured. once I determine location, I will mount a battery tray, etc. I also want to make a canvas cover for the front bulkhead opening, lower the trailer, and possibly paint the trailer black.


----------



## Kevin (Oct 20, 2015)

paint it black said:


> Got some more stuff done to the skiff. I am loving this thing!
> There are still a couple things I need to do left. I haven't figured out if I want fuel up front and battery in the back, or vice verse. So I currently just have both in the back unsecured. once I determine location, I will mount a battery tray, etc. I also want to make a canvas cover for the front bulkhead opening, lower the trailer, and possibly paint the trailer black.


Man your rig is bad ass!! I love the color and your artwork!


----------



## chrisba (Sep 21, 2010)

Where did you get the grab bar? I am looking for something like that.


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

chrisba said:


> Where did you get the grab bar? I am looking for something like that.


I got that straight from Ankona / Saltmarsh.


----------



## chrisba (Sep 21, 2010)

Thanks for the info. Since they don't list it or prices on their site, do you mind telling me how much they charge?


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

chrisba said:


> Thanks for the info. Since they don't list it or prices on their site, do you mind telling me how much they charge?


Honestly, I don't quite remember what I got it for. If I had to guess, somewhere around 200-300?


----------



## Hardluk81 (Jan 3, 2016)

Not sure if this link works. It's the first pic I've tried to post.


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

Since someone was asking about this thread, I'll bring it back to the top!


----------



## GatorFan321 (Jun 8, 2016)

That is a nasty ass boat. I have a small 9hp SD mud motor on a jon boat. I tried a Copperhead 23 on the SC17 but it wasnt enough motor for my liking on it. I may have to get a SM 1444 and put a 23hp SD on it. I also used to have a 13hp backwater/honda. Its impressive that the 23 Backwater pushes that boat that good. I was content with my duck rig until I saw this.


----------



## Hardluk81 (Jan 3, 2016)




----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

Here's a couple recent shots of the rig! I still need to install the under gunwale rod holders, probably doing that tomorrow, and I still want to blackout the trailer. 
The trailer has been lowered considerably. 

View attachment 4968

View attachment 4969


----------



## CodyW (Jan 26, 2016)

Sweet looking boat! What kind of speeds you getting?


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

CodyW said:


> Sweet looking boat! What kind of speeds you getting?


With two of us on board, and hunting and fishing gear, it's doing 20MPH in shallow water, and around 18mph in deep water.


----------



## permitchaser (Aug 26, 2013)

paint it black said:


> platform is staying on there, probably making it removable, notice the mud motor bracket in the photo? Have a small 7hp long tail going on there, and a small outboard for some of the horse power restriction areas. lol This will get me to the duck holes, slow, but it'll get me there.


Yep keep the PP. Dog can sit there or drape camp over. Can't wait to see your work
I have guided duck hunting in the past. Can call mallards and geese but those divers I don't have a clue


----------



## BigEasy (Dec 17, 2016)

Eric, thanks for sending me over here. I'm going to pm you a question, don't want to threadjack.


----------



## THX1138 (Dec 20, 2016)

I cant believe I missed this thread! That rig is sick!!

Lou


----------



## Backcountry 16 (Mar 15, 2016)

THX1138 said:


> I cant believe I miss this thread! That rig is sick!!
> 
> Lou


Yes his art work is pretty bad ass also.


----------



## fishn&flyn (Oct 23, 2015)

Paint it Black my 1656 is done and they are just waiting for my Mercury 40 tiller to be delivered. I have gone back and forth over the grab bar/cooler caddy and wether I should get one or not. I am gonna use the skiff for some tailing reds in the marsh and also for some river jack/tarpon/cobia fishing, flounder gigging, shrimping, crab pots but during the fall/winter the skiff will be primarily used for duck hunting. My concern is with decoy bags, Labrador retrievers, gun cases, and all the extra gear that waterfowling entails is this cooler caddy grab bar gonna be in the way and take up to much room in the cockpit? Not as concerned about having something to hold on to while running because I usually sit down and if I stand I slow down. Do you find that the cooler caddy takes up a lot of room in your 1444?


----------



## EasternGlow (Nov 6, 2015)

I've got a 1444 with a cooler caddy and I would definitely say there's plenty of room and it doesn't plug up to much space.


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

fishn&flyn said:


> Paint it Black my 1656 is done and they are just waiting for my Mercury 40 tiller to be delivered. I have gone back and forth over the grab bar/cooler caddy and wether I should get one or not. I am gonna use the skiff for some tailing reds in the marsh and also for some river jack/tarpon/cobia fishing, flounder gigging, shrimping, crab pots but during the fall/winter the skiff will be primarily used for duck hunting. My concern is with decoy bags, Labrador retrievers, gun cases, and all the extra gear that waterfowling entails is this cooler caddy grab bar gonna be in the way and take up to much room in the cockpit? Not as concerned about having something to hold on to while running because I usually sit down and if I stand I slow down. Do you find that the cooler caddy takes up a lot of room in your 1444?


After hunting a season with the grab bar and a season without it, I absolutely love it. We still get to fit all the gear in it, as we normally take a Yeti with us anyway, this just keeps it in the middle.


----------



## fishn&flyn (Oct 23, 2015)

Thanks guys for the responses, decided to go with the carbon marine grab bar that mounts to my yet tundra 45. This way when I want it its there and when i don't I just remove the cooler and take my soft cooler. Also this goes for $275 which is about half the cost of the built in one.


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

fishn&flyn said:


> Thanks guys for the responses, decided to go with the carbon marine grab bar that mounts to my yet tundra 45. This way when I want it its there and when i don't I just remove the cooler and take my soft cooler. Also this goes for $275 which is about half the cost of the built in one.


Sweet, I didn't know Joe was making those. I'll have to check it out.


----------



## CPurvis (Apr 6, 2016)

What color is that top deck? If you don't mind me asking.


----------



## GoGataGo52__20 (Jun 26, 2016)

Paint it Blavk do you sell your custom art work for wraps? Just curious


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

GoGataGo52__20 said:


> Paint it Blavk do you sell your custom art work for wraps? Just curious


I do, but only for Ankona / Salt Marsh Skiffs.


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

CPurvis said:


> What color is that top deck? If you don't mind me asking.


Honestly, I have no idea? I think they might call it Moondust? I don't know the exact name.


----------



## CPurvis (Apr 6, 2016)

paint it black said:


> Honestly, I have no idea? I think they might call it Moondust? I don't know the exact name.


Thanks I'm trying to find pics on the awl grip desert tan.


----------



## GoGataGo52__20 (Jun 26, 2016)

That's cool, those are the boats I'm looking at.


----------



## redjim (Oct 16, 2012)

Great boat and photos!


----------



## nsbkiter (Apr 24, 2016)

My skiff has a desert tan deck...u can search site and find more pics of the skiff.


----------



## nsbkiter (Apr 24, 2016)




----------



## CPurvis (Apr 6, 2016)

nsbkiter said:


> View attachment 14083


Nice skiff! Thanks I think the desert tan will look good. I like the natural color look.


----------



## jrose80 (May 30, 2018)

nsbkiter said:


> View attachment 14083


Where did you get the black patches for the rear what size are they


----------



## nsbkiter (Apr 24, 2016)

they are Jim black hatches.i believe they r 11x17”.still no leaks and very strong.


----------



## nsbkiter (Apr 24, 2016)

They usually cut holes on the inside of the rear boxes.i had Mel leave mine solid and installed the deck hatches creating dry storage on port side and battery,wiring and more dry storage on starboard.my bro built a live well in the center.it was all his idea and it’s perfect for how I fish!


----------



## Redbelly (Jan 23, 2016)

nsb is yours a 14' or 16'?


----------



## nsbkiter (Apr 24, 2016)

14


----------

